# Black & White Ebony Skull



## RogerC (Sep 16, 2017)

Just finished this incredibly dense wood to be carving but it looks cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 19 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 16, 2017)

That's cool! Great topper for a walking stick...ok, cane.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Sep 16, 2017)

Wow, maybe a gear shift handle on a rat rod ? Super cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2017)

RogerC said:


> but it looks cool.


That's a major understatement! It is very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2017)

Totally awesome! How big is it? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 16, 2017)

TimR said:


> That's cool! Great topper for a walking stick...ok, cane.



@Don Ratcliff We need the blue lighter

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2017)

Whoamygod! That is frikkin incredible!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 16, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff We need the blue lighter


What ever size it is that's bad arse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 16, 2017)

Nicely done! The dark areas in the ebony definitely make the whole thing more ominous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RogerC (Sep 16, 2017)

Tony said:


> Totally awesome! How big is it? Tony


It's 3 and 1/2 inches tall.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 17, 2017)

Find you a piece of gnarly, twisted, sassafras root, about 7 feet long, dry it out, and put that thing on top of it to make a wizard's staff. Better yet, wire up some red LED lights inside that light up the eye sockets.

That's the only possible thing that could make that any badder than it already is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Roger, next time you do one, could you take lots of pix of the process?
I'm sure there will be great interest in it if you post em up....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 17, 2017)

Looks like a great tap handle for those micro brewers that serve the 13% stuff...


----------



## RogerC (Sep 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Roger, next time you do one, could you take lots of pix of the process?
> I'm sure there will be great interest in it if you post em up....


I wish I was organized enough for that! But I will try to remember to document the stages next time. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrianW (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow Roger, that's _incredibly _cool! I wish I had carving skills like that.


----------



## larry C (Sep 23, 2017)

RogerC said:


> Just finished this incredibly dense wood to be carving but it looks cool.View attachment 134293




Outstanding! Beautiful work!


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2017)

VERY cool


----------

